# Stihl farm boss vs husqvarna rancher



## jasonhudd (Nov 30, 2012)

That is the question right now, this would be my first and one and only saw, I want a 20" bar and I like stihl products but just don't which one to choose because both are equally priced


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 30, 2012)

They are both comparable saws. Go with the dealer that gives you the warm and fuzzy feeling. A dealer is worth a lot.


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure you will get a plethora of opinions on here, but my preference would be the husky 455 over the ms290.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 05 455 rancher that has cut a lot of wood, and runs great. The dealer that sold it to me sells both.


----------



## jasonhudd (Nov 30, 2012)

My local dealer is not real good but we have some in the surrounding towns, I like the husky dealer in town and we have a tractor supply that carries husky stuff! That may be what has me second guessing the huskys cause they are sold everywhere and the stihl only has dealers. I don't know maybe I'm over thinking it, I wished I had the money to just go buy both


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Go with the warm and fuzzy feeling answer up above...:msp_wink:


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 30, 2012)

jasonhudd said:


> My local dealer is not real good but we have some in the surrounding towns, I like the husky dealer in town and we have a tractor supply that carries husky stuff! That may be what has me second guessing the huskys cause they are sold everywhere and the stihl only has dealers. I don't know maybe I'm over thinking it, I wished I had the money to just go buy both



You're right, you appear to have outwitted yourself.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not a big fan of either saw, but the 290 is a well built saw for what it is. I've also seen 455's stand up to heavy use pretty well. The filtration on the 455 is far better than the 290 as well. If you can stretch you budget check out the Husky 359, it's a pro saw at a great price point.


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

Farm Boss and Rancher used to be more of a semi-pro saw. Today they are both just glorified homeowner saws. They are both well suited for cutting enough firewood to heat your home for many years to come with proper care and maintenance. I personally like the lighter weight and feel of the 455. I guess the big question is how much, how big, and how often will you be cutting.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> Farm Boss and Rancher used to be more of a semi-pro saw. Today they are both just glorified homeowner saws..



Bull!! The farm boss is still a great semi pro saw and will last the average guy a lifetime. Not to be mean, but you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## splitpost (Nov 30, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bull!! The farm boss is still a great semi pro saw. Not to be mean, but you don't know what you're talking about.



Wrong, see what happens when you type faster than you think...


Never once was the 029/290FB a Semi Pro saw...

The original 55 was semi commercial build then went to the infamous 55 Rancher...then to the LOAD known as the 455 Rancher...

Glad I could help...now appologies please...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 30, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> Go with the warm and fuzzy feeling answer up above...:msp_wink:



Thats warm and fuzzy feeling got me 2 kids.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> Wrong, see what happens when you type faster than you think...
> 
> 
> Never once was the 029/290FB a Semi Pro saw...
> ...



My thinking was quite clear, the 290 is a tough saw and I'll call it semi pro if I want to.


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah ok, thats why you suggested a 359 right? The 290 is no more "semi-pro" than a Wild Thingy. IMHO of course.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> Yeah ok, thats why you suggested a 359 right? The 290 is no more "semi-pro" than a Wild Thingy. IMHO of course.



How many 290 have you been inside?? The 359 is a pro saw with a mag case, only difference between it and a 357 is the top end.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> My thinking was quite clear, the 290 is a tough saw and I'll call it semi pro if I want to.



I never thought I would say this but I will let Saw Troll take it from here...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 30, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I will let Saw Troll take it from here...



We all know he loves his MS 250 and MS 290


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I will let Saw Troll take it from here...



For the intended market it's a fine saw. I apologize for having a levelheaded and experienced point of view.


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I will let Saw Troll take it from here...



I'll second that motion! :msp_biggrin:

And I have been inside several 290's, 310's and 390's. About revive another toasty 290 this weekend, nothing inside that impresses me!


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> For the intended market it's a fine saw. I apologize for having a  levelheaded and experienced point of view.



I question that, while we are having this argument....:msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> I'll second that motion! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> And I have been inside several 290's, 310's and 390's. About revive another toasty 290 this weekend, nothing inside that impresses me!



And I say you're full of it, you have been since you've been here.


----------



## moody (Nov 30, 2012)

jasonhudd said:


> That is the question right now, this would be my first and one and only saw, I want a 20" bar and I like stihl products but just don't which one to choose because both are equally priced



well I'll put it this way if they both were to break down I'd much rather work on the Husqvarna. Not to mention the power to weight is a little better. I agree with the statement that the dealer will make the difference not the saw.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> And I say you're full of it, you have been since you've been here.



Everybody has a bad day, maybe today is yours. Time for some fresh air man...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

moody said:


> well I'll put it this way if they both were to break down I'd much rather work on the Husqvarna. Not to mention the power to weight is a little better. I agree with the statement that the dealer will make the difference not the saw.



Good post.

When you get used to the 290s they're not that hard to work on, easy honestly.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Nov 30, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Good post.
> 
> When you get used to the 290s they're not that hard to work on, easy honestly.



Now this I can 100% agree with...very easy!


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

So now you want to call me out and tell me I'm full of #### for giving my opinion on a saw. Just because I'm new to AS doesn't mean I'm new to saws. I guess there truly is an ###hole in every crowd.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> So now you want to call me out and tell me I'm full of #### for giving my opinion on a saw. Just because I'm new to AS doesn't mean I'm new to saws. I guess there truly is an ###hole in every crowd.



Calling a 290 a WT tells me you haven't been in a 290, you simply can not compare the two.


----------



## moody (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats the deal man this is all about comfort for you. we wont be running the saw you will. So pick whats comfortable for you. I prefer the Husqvarna due to my poor luck with the with 290. But pick up the saw ask if you can run it get a feel. who knows you may end up with a completely different brand yet.


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2012)

jasonhudd said:


> That is the question right now, this would be my first and one and only saw, I want a 20" bar and I like stihl products but just don't which one to choose because both are equally priced



What do those things cost new, like 400 bucks? I'm guessing, just don't know.

You said you like stihl, get the stihl then, that's easy, you ever toast it, you can make it a 390 relatively cheaply.

Unless your local stihl dealer sucks, then skip it. If they are the same price, go with the best local dealer.

Not sure, but think you can find 455 refurbs on line.

I you ain't afraid of pulling a limiter cap and richening an H screw, echo 600ps can be had or around that amount on the bay.

Fall back, think on it, post a saw wanted ad in the auctions up above, see what you get offered in your price range. I bet you could get a lot more saw for 400 bucks or so.

Of course I know you proly want a brand new shiny saw, so just pick one and go cut wood! plenty of time after that to get CAD and so on. You'll have just as much fun with either saw and cut the same wood you aim the bar at. The tree does not give crap one. Stove don't care which saw cut the wood. So.... Go pick 'em both up and just vibe it out, which feels the best, which you want to see in your hands. Then you'll be happy.


----------



## bucknfeller (Nov 30, 2012)

zogger said:


> What do those things cost new, like 400 bucks? I'm guessing, just don't know.
> 
> You said you like stihl, get the stihl then, that's easy, you ever toast it, you can make it a 390 relatively cheaply.
> 
> ...




And that is rock solid advice! Right now I know where there is a used 026 with a fresh meteor top end at a very reasonable price. I would take that saw hands down over any Farmboss or Rancher.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Nov 30, 2012)

Easy now he just wanted advice not a personal pee match


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 30, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



KenJax Tree said:


> Thats warm and fuzzy feeling got me 2 kids.



So which one did you go with? Your Husky or Stihl dealer?


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;stdi-1tIUhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stdi-1tIUhM[/video]


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 1, 2012)

This is for the OP of this thread, witch ever saw you chose............. log of the internet and never log back onto arborisite again. The farmboss or the rancher will be the only saw you ever need and it will cut alot of fire wood. Good luck.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 1, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> This is for the OP of this thread, witch ever saw you chose............. log of the internet and never log back onto arborisite again. The farmboss or the rancher will be the only saw you ever need and it will cut alot of fire wood. Good luck.



From my experience the Stihl parts are higher priced than Husky parts, if that's a concern.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 1, 2012)

Not only do Stihl parts cost more, they do their best to make sure you can only get them thru their dealer network. Husky parts are cheaper and more widely available.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 1, 2012)

If the OP needs dealer support go with the best dealer you feel comfortable with.

After working on both of these saws 455 and 290. I like the 455 better for working on and way it is built.

Running them I give the edge to the 455 too with 20 3/8 chain being run on both. The 290 seemed better suited for 325 with 20" and hardwood cuts. Me personally would run 16" bars on both.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 1, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> This is for the OP of this thread, witch ever saw you chose............. log of the internet and never log back onto arborisite again.



You're kidding. Right?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You're kidding. Right?



Can't decide?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2012)

Wagnerwerks said:


> So which one did you go with? Your Husky or Stihl dealer?



I drink the orange koolaid but my top handles are the other color so both dealers.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You're kidding. Right?




In a way, if he chooses either of the saws he is looking at and keeps hanging out on here, he will soon be selling it to get a pro series saw that is lighter and has more power:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husky01 (Dec 1, 2012)

buy a husky, stihl are no good.

you will get more life out of a husqvarna and wont need to replace parts on it every 2 months


----------



## Gologit (Dec 1, 2012)

cutforfun said:


> In a way, if he chooses either of the saws he is looking at and keeps hanging out on here, he will soon be selling it to get a pro series saw that is lighter and has more power:hmm3grin2orange:



 And he probably won't stop with just one.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 1, 2012)

I personally would take my $400 and purchase a gently used 034 super or 036 and never look back.


----------



## husky01 (Dec 1, 2012)

dboyd351 said:


> Not only do Stihl parts cost more, they do their best to make sure you can only get them thru their dealer network. Husky parts are cheaper and more widely available.



yea your right and the stihl parts are nasty materials, they will only fall apart


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> I never thought I would say this but I will let Saw Troll take it from here...



I don't really want to step into this hornets nest of a thread - but in my opinion *neither the Farmboss nor the Rancher saws of today are even remotely close to being worthy of a "semi-pro" designation*. It was different earlier, but also has varied between different markets.

In my book, semi-pro saws have magnesium cases, period! :msp_smile:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> buy a husky, stihl are no good.
> 
> you will get more life out of a husqvarna and wont need to replace parts on it every 2 months



I use Husky's but i have to disagree with you, Stihl makes a fine saw and will last just as long as a Husky if properly taken care of.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> buy a husky, stihl are no good.
> 
> you will get more life out of a husqvarna and wont need to replace parts on it every 2 months





husky01 said:


> yea your right and the stihl parts are nasty materials, they will only fall apart



You realise no-one is going to take claims like these seriously right?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really want to step into this hornets nest of a thread - but in my opinion *neither the Farmboss nor the Rancher saws of today are even remotely close to being worthy of a "semi-pro" designation*. It was different earlier, but also has varied between different markets.



This thread is now official ST has spoken


----------



## husky01 (Dec 1, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> You realise no-one is going to take claims like these seriously right?



im free to express my thoughts, wether you like them or not


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ummmm ok:msp_confused:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> im free to express my thoughts, wether you like them or not



Never said you couldn't say what you liked, just pointed out the impression your thoughts gave me.

What is Husky using instead of the nasty materials Stihl use? Never trusted all that aluminium and steel and plastic myself...


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 1, 2012)

If these two saws are almost comparable why is the 455 using a 3/8s BC when the MS 290 uses 325? Is the Husky geared lower or does it have more power to pull the 3/8s over the 325 of the MS 290?Ken


----------



## husky01 (Dec 1, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Never said you couldn't say what you liked, just pointed out the impression your thoughts gave me.
> 
> What is Husky using instead of the nasty materials Stihl use? Never trusted all that aluminium and steel and plastic myself...



i just find that husky are the better saw. All the stihl saws that i have used lack in power, if it were a 60cc saw it performs like a 50cc


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> i just find that husky are the better saw. All the stihl saws that i have used lack in power, if it were a 60cc saw it performs like a 50cc



I guess you've never used a MS 361.


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> buy a husky, stihl are no good.
> 
> you will get more life out of a husqvarna and wont need to replace parts on it every 2 months



Never get me to agree with that statement, my 029 super is going on 10 years or better, cutting 5 to 10 cords a year with NOOOOOOO problems, muffler modded it 2 years ago. Ifyou take care of your toys, they last a LOOONNNNNGGGG time! Now it backs up a 441 mag.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenskip1 said:


> If these two saws are almost comparable why is the 455 using a 3/8s BC when the MS 290 uses 325? Is the Husky geared lower or does it have more power to pull the 3/8s over the 325 of the MS 290?Ken



It's just what the saw's are sold with. There are plenty of 029/290's out there running 3/8th


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2012)

husky01 said:


> buy a husky, stihl are no good.
> 
> you will get more life out of a husqvarna and wont need to replace parts on it every 2 months





husky01 said:


> yea your right and the stihl parts are nasty materials, they will only fall apart





husky01 said:


> im free to express my thoughts, wether you like them or not





husky01 said:


> i just find that husky are the better saw. All the stihl saws that i have used lack in power, if it were a 60cc saw it performs like a 50cc



You clearly have no clue what you're talking about. You'll go a long ways with that attitude, espcially as a newby:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## CATDIESEL (Dec 1, 2012)

andyshine77 said:


> bull!! The farm boss is still a great semi pro saw and will last the average guy a lifetime. Not to be mean, but you don't know what you're talking about.


ms290 has changed much since it came out as the 029. I wish i had a dollar for every one that has been sold!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> ms290 has changed much since it came out as the 029.



:msp_confused:


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 1, 2012)

jasonhudd said:


> That is the question right now, this would be my first and one and only saw, I want a 20" bar and I like stihl products but just don't which one to choose because both are equally priced



In case you have not figured this out, you might as well asked whether to buy Ford or Chevy. Both are good saws, both are good brands, we all like what we run, but I don't buy in to the "mines better because it is" theory. I like Stihl, I buy Stihl, I have had GREAT luck with Stihl. If it were me, with the 20" bar, I would go bigger than the ms290, I would go pro, ms362, which is a 50cc class saw, pro model. More money but worth it due to power vs weight, but you need to research and decide where you want to land vs how much you want to spend vs what your useage will be.


----------



## dominic (Dec 1, 2012)

Agree that the decision between today's Rancher and Farm Boss boils down to a good dealer who fixes stuff on site and does it right.

But, the small company I worked for years ago had a Made-in-West Germany marked Farm Boss.

That machine took more abuse than anything should and all it did was continue to start and cut stuff with authorative torque.

I don't think today's Farm Bosses are like that.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Longevity is all about proper care and maintenance. 

And yes, it really is that simple. 

I have a STIHL FS-44 line trimmer. It's going on 14.5 yrs. old. It looks and runs as good as the very day I bought it. 

It's never spent one day in a shop.

That didn't happen by chance.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 1, 2012)

jasonhudd said:


> That is the question right now, this would be my first and one and only saw.....,



Then you're already even more nuts than the rest of us.

And what was the question again?


----------



## biggus (Dec 1, 2012)

To the OP,

I would take a look at the cost and availability of parts for each saw and let that be your deciding factor. Look at aftermarket parts availability as well.

I'm not a wealthy person and even spending a small amount of money hurts sometimes so when I buy a saw I intend for it to last at least my lifetime and I want to make sure parts are going to be available and affordable.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 1, 2012)

dano said:


> Longevity is all about proper care and maintenance.



Precisely. Period. The end.


----------



## justtools (Dec 1, 2012)

Saws are inexpensive compared to alot of things we buy. Buy one of each. Use equally and report back in 10 years which was better.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 1, 2012)

Drop the husky and the stihl in sub 30 degree temps... the husky case will break and the MS290 will still be kickin.. They are both fine saws for farm use. Everyone here hates the plastic cased saws. the truth is they are affordable saws that will last more years than their owners if well taken care of.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenskip1 said:


> If these two saws are almost comparable why is the 455 using a 3/8s BC when the MS 290 uses 325? Is the Husky geared lower or does it have more power to pull the 3/8s over the 325 of the MS 290?Ken



I am sure that both perform better with .325, and that is what the 455 comes with here.

What they come with is usually up top the dealers or distributers, and in some cases more about what they assume the buyers will want, than about what works best.


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> And he probably won't stop with just one.



:msp_sneaky::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Dec 1, 2012)

They all make good and bad ones the way they are all mass produced. If you take care of it it will take care of you. Buy whatever fits you and your hands. I like the 455 have cut around 15 cord a year for the last 5 year with it never been in the shop.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Dec 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> :msp_confused:


?????????????????


----------



## kevinm9558 (Dec 1, 2012)

What truck do you drive? If Ford, I'd go with the Husky. Dodge, I'd go with the Stihl. That's gonna be about the most logical answer to your question around here... I got a farm boss for Christmas last year, love it. I'm sure the Rancher is just as good. As previously stated, I'd go with whichever dealer is easier to get to/work with. Once you get one, you'll be back for more...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> ?????????????????



I'm not aware of any significant changes in the 029/290. They're still pretty much the same saw it started as years ago. My first saw was a 039.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> ms290 has changed much since it came out as the 029. I wish i had a dollar for every one that has been sold!




Well, the number here in Norway is exactly *Zero*, as the model apparently wasn't found worthy of importing.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 1, 2012)

I drive a Dodge truck and have an old Toyota, but I like Ford trucks. :msp_mellow:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not aware of any significant changes in the 029/290. They're still pretty much the same saw it started as years ago. My first saw was a 039.



029 was only 50cc, 290 is 56cc like the 029 super was. Don't know if there were any changes like that with the 039/390 though


----------



## kevinm9558 (Dec 1, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I drive a Dodge truck and have an old Toyota, but I like Ford trucks. :msp_mellow:



 I have one of each! ( All early '90s of course; I think they look like a truck should. I know they drive like one!) Maybe I SHOULD try a Husky...


----------



## sunfish (Dec 1, 2012)

kevinm9558 said:


> I have one of each! ( All early '90s of course; I think they look like a truck should. I know they drive like one!) Maybe I SHOULD try a Husky...



They are just chain saws and they all cut wood, just like trucks go down the road.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> 029 was only 50cc, 290 is 56cc like the 029 super was. Don't know if there were any changes like that with the 039/390 though



The 390 added a decomp. They both got flippy caps. I don't call any of those significant changes. They're still the same basic saw they started out as.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 1, 2012)

I would spend my money on this over either of those saws.

Stihl 036 chainsaw


----------



## hamish (Dec 1, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Drop the husky and the stihl in sub 30 degree temps... the husky case will break and the MS290 will still be kickin.. They are both fine saws for farm use. Everyone here hates the plastic cased saws. the truth is they are affordable saws that will last more years than their owners if well taken care of.





Sub zero is over a quarter of the year here, and they both do fine, I dont see many trees growing on concrete around these parts!

The MS290 and 455 are the most popular saws from Stihl and Husqvarna. There are more of either model cutting more wood every day than any pro saw Stihl or Husqvarna have ever made.

Both price point saws, and both good deals.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well now that this wast of space thread is at it's end, I have a question. Did I insult anyone in this thread? maybe a member that is now thankfully banned? Sure I called him out, but I don't find calling a spade a spade an insult IMHO.


----------



## husky01 (Dec 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You clearly have no clue what you're talking about. You'll go a long ways with that attitude, espcially as a newby:msp_thumbdn:



sorry to offend guys, stihl are a great saw if it weren't for husqvarna then i would buy more than 1.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 2, 2012)

husky01 said:


> sorry to offend guys, stihl are a great saw if it weren't for husqvarna then i would buy more than 1.



It would seem your mastery of the English language and humor are on par with your knowledge of chainsaws. 

Brilliant doesn't come to mind.......

Come back later and be polite.


----------



## ResQGreen (Dec 2, 2012)

since everbody else has voiced their opinion, and I just have happened to run both saws in question, I'd go with the Husky. I kind of agree with the guy that said the Stihl saws feel like a saw 10CC less. Huskies do for me what I feel is the reason I'm buying a saw, to get thru the wood in the least amount of time, with little downtime, so I can go do something else. Now, I've never run a modded Stihl, and some people get great numbers modding them. I'll never buy another new saw though, it's unlikely. Models 10-15 years old can be made new inexpensively, and I just put a 359 back together in 25 minutes from complete tear down. It was used, now it's completely clean, the cylinder and muffler modified. I've got about $258 in the saw so far, and it's going to run better than new once the Motoseal has set.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 2, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> It would seem your mastery of the English language and humor are on par with your knowledge of chainsaws.
> 
> Brilliant doesn't come to mind.......
> 
> Come back later and be polite.



Cut the bloke some slack, he dosn't speak english as a first language...he's a damn Kiwi.:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not aware of any significant changes in the 029/290. They're still pretty much the same saw it started as years ago. My first saw was a 039.



Gas and oil caps?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 2, 2012)

We could all be a little more tactful on these boards. I don't think that by calling each other names and making fun of people is very helpful.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> 029 was only 50cc, 290 is 56cc like the 029 super was. Don't know if there were any changes like that with the 039/390 though



To be more exact, the 029 is 54.1cc, and the 029S and 290 56.5cc.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Gas and oil caps?



Sure, but hardly significant.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

a. palmer jr. said:


> We could all be a little more tactful on these boards. I don't think that by calling each other names and making fun of people is very helpful.


True enough, as long as it doesn't include pretending that crappy saws are good ones....


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 2, 2012)

To the original poster.

Both of the saws you mentioned are great saws .........................for an occasional woodcutter!
I haven't owned any of the 4?? series Huskies but have owned a few of the 029-MS390 series and they just do not deserve the criticism they receive here.
There are WAY too many first generation 029's still out there cutting wood on a regular basis to make any intelligent argument to the contrary!

The deciding factor for me in this dilemma would be the following;

1) Husky parts online!!! I am working before any of the dealers open and usually have to work well beyond closing time for all but one (GREAT) Dolmar dealer. If I only had one saw and it went out of commission, without parts online, I would be screwed.

2) Interchangeability of parts. If you get into the Stihl saws they are more apt to have proprietary parts, (bars, .058 or .063 gauge chain, different rim drive size etc.) that won't readily interchange with other saws or that aren't readily available except from a dealer.

3) Parts prices.

Either saw will serve your needs well and if taken care of, will give a lifetime of good service.
I will vehemently disagree with those who say forget the "Farm and Ranch" saws and get a used Pro model.
If I am correct in assuming that you aren't a saw mechanic, the warranty on a new saw could be worth far more than having a pro designed saw.

JMHO


Mike


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 2, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> *Drop the husky and the stihl in sub 30 degree temps... the husky case will break and the MS290 will still be kickin..* *They are both fine saws for farm use. Everyone here hates the plastic cased saws. the truth is they are affordable saws that will last more years than their owners if well taken care of*.



Brass tacks; of both of these saw in question wish has sold more and used more in the USA

To answer that question "it just to easy" to answer

[video=youtube;stdi-1tIUhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stdi-1tIUhM[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> To the original poster.
> 
> Both of the saws you mentioned are great saws .........................for an occasional woodcutter! .....



I happen to disagree, as you surely know.:msp_smile: 

In my book, the money "saved" by buying saws like that isn't enough to make it a good choise - but each to their own....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I happen to disagree, as you surely know.:msp_smile:
> 
> In my book, the money "saved" by buying saws like that isn't enough to make it a good choise - but each to their own....



Then wouldn't a discussion be pointless?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well now that this wast of space thread is at it's end, I have a question. Did I insult anyone in this thread? maybe a member that is now thankfully banned? Sure I called him out, but I don't find calling a spade a spade an insult IMHO.



My impression was that there was more behind some of your posts than what was written in this thread - but then I may not have seen everything, before it was deleted? I actually was confused, and still am to some degree.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I happen to disagree, as you surely know.:msp_smile:
> 
> In my book, the money "saved" by buying saws like that isn't enough to make it a good choise - but each to their own....





Yeah Niko, I know you disagree.
I just don't know why.

To me it is obvious that not everyone needs a pro built saw, and tying money up in a tool that far exceeds your needs is a bit silly.

Why would someone (normal) want to pay $800.00 for a pro saw when they could get a saw that would fulfill their needs just as well for $400.00 and invest the other $400.00 and let it be working for them instead of sitting on a shelf in the garage depreciating and collecting dust?


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Yeah Niko, I know you disagree.
> I just don't know why.
> 
> To me it is obvious that not everyone needs a pro built saw, and tying money up in a tool that far exceeds your needs is a bit silly.
> ...



:msp_biggrin: The price differenses just are too small, specially when you take the expected "lifetime" of a saw into consideration - and consider what other stuff cost.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Then wouldn't a discussion be pointless?



That depends on the exact statements that are made - and it is getting all wrong when people 
find it nesessary to "talk up" the lesser models, as if justifying their choise to themself and others. There is a lot of that going on here.....


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Yeah Niko, I know you disagree.
> I just don't know why.
> 
> To me it is obvious that not everyone needs a pro built saw, and tying money up in a tool that far exceeds your needs is a bit silly.
> ...



Exactly!!!!!!! That saved money could go into other wood related equipment be it a splitter etc.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2012)

The 029/039/290/310/390 series of saws are all very capable chainsaws. They are built plenty strong and will last for decades if taken care of, just like a pro saw must be taken care of. The power to weight ratios doesn't matter much to those for which these saws are marketed and sold. Most also don't care about their construction, whether they have a clamshell engine or built like pro saws are. These saw have stong forged rods, NiSi coated cylinders, good sized crank bearings, etc, etc..

With that said, I wouldn't call them a semi-pro saw either. They're simply a well built homeowner/firewood cutter saw. Are they crap like ST tries to make them out to be? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! Would I buy or regularly use one? No. But that's because I'm a saw snob, lol.

The bottom line, is that any saw in this series will do a good job for most people that need a chainsaw.

ST, I totally understand you not liking these saws for yourself. I also understand advising someone to buy a pro saw, IF it's within their budget. However, *they are NOT the pieces of crap that you try to make them out to be. Period!*


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_biggrin: The price differenses just are too small, specially when you take the expected "lifetime" of a saw into consideration - and consider what other stuff cost.



Exactly! When you take into consideration that a homeowner is going to cut only a certain amount of wood in his life of active woodheating. Then these saw fit in perfectly. They donot need the pro model to outlive them so that the children or grandchildren have this antique in hands and say something like "wow sure is nice to have it, but I'll take my lithium ion drive chainsaw anytime I think of going cutting some wood instead of this old hunk of magnesium". Just be honest, why aren't you using a Stihl 041 or Jonsered 51 or the Jonsered Raket 621? Come on tell us why not? I'm sure they, by your standard, were all pro models at their time.

It may feel great today but tomorow who knows?

And 400$ may not mean a lot to some people but it sure means a lot to others. And speaking of money like that sure gives the impression of a certain decadence. I have no problem getting what I want, but I take into serious consideration what I need. 

7


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> They donot need the pro model to outlive them so that the children or grandchildren have this antique in hands...



And to add to that point, the pro saw will NOT out live the 029 *if both are taken care of *the way they should. Some saws are built like junk. This series of saws is not amongst those.


----------



## joesmith (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I happen to disagree, as you surely know.:msp_smile:
> 
> In my book, the money "saved" by buying saws like that isn't enough to make it a good choise - but each to their own....



But think of the muscles gained...and you save money:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 2, 2012)

*"I was trying to keep it REAL but that went the way of the dildo bird"*


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 2, 2012)

joesmith said:


> But think of the muscles gained...and you save money:hmm3grin2orange:




LOL; it depends on the day


----------



## KingDavey (Dec 2, 2012)

Get the 455 Rancher II with autotune if you can wait a bit. No messing with adjustments, no blowing up by accident. :msp_smile:


----------



## joesmith (Dec 2, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> LOL; it depends on the day



Yeah, i have to admit that there are days that I hate the weight on that farmboss.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 2, 2012)

KingDavey said:


> Get the 455 Rancher II with autotune if you can wait a bit. No messing with adjustments, no blowing up by accident. :msp_smile:



Yeah then every time there is a problem you have to take it to the dealer to plug it in.:bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2012)

KingDavey said:


> Get the 455 Rancher II with autotune if you can wait a bit. No messing with adjustments, no blowing up by accident. :msp_smile:


 There will be a 460 Rancher II and a 465 Rancher II as well - both 64cc, but different power rating.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I happen to disagree, as you surely know.:msp_smile:
> 
> In my book, the money "saved" by buying saws like that isn't enough to make it a good choise - but each to their own....





SawTroll said:


> That depends on the exact statements that are made - and it is getting all wrong when people
> find it nesessary to "talk up" the lesser models, as if justifying their choise to themself and others. There is a lot of that going on here.....





SawTroll said:


> There will be a 460 Rancher II and a 465 Rancher II as well - both 64cc, but different power rating.



Aren't you contradicting yourself?:confused2:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright, I'll be the one that solves this conundrum once and for all. 

I hereby command the OP to go buy both saws, compare and contrast them, and then ship the cast off to me here in Iowa. 

Honestly, I could care less about which saw some dude I've never met decides to spend his duckets on.


----------



## joesmith (Dec 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That depends on the exact statements that are made - and it is getting all wrong when people
> find it nesessary to "talk up" the lesser models, as if justifying their choise to themself and others. There is a lot of that going on here.....



Or when other people try to talk up thier more expensive models to justify the cost when they can cut just fine with a lesser cost saw...just like on the gun forums when people justify their 1k kimbers over a cheaper model ruger.

The kimber doesn't shoot $600 dollars better than the ruger does and the 290 isn't half the cutting speed as a 362...even though the price is almost double! They all work.

If you need the weight savings or better balance of a pro saw like if you have a health issue, then it is very justified. Or you need a pro saw cause otherwise you'd be slingin a pig around all day then that is good too.

I think most people who like this site will find a few pro built saws in their future anyway!

Plus...get a heavy homeowner saw and skip the gym visit...at least on the upper body workout day:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 2, 2012)

joesmith said:


> *Or when other people try to talk up thier more expensive models to justify the cost when they can cut just fine with a lesser cost saw...just like on the gun forums when people justify their 1k kimbers over a cheaper model ruger.*
> 
> The kimber doesn't shoot $600 dollars better than the ruger does and the 290 isn't half the cutting speed as a 362...even though the price is almost double! They all work.
> 
> ...



Maybe that's the problem some people need to get outside and actually use a chain saw and get some exercise instead of talking about something they have never used before ?


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 2, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> I'm sure you will get a plethora of opinions on here, but my preference would be the husky 455 over the ms290.



Of the 290's and 455 I have run 2(290's) 1 455 all in great shape. All with 20" bar, the 455 felt better and was quicker in the cut, however, if you have 20" wood to cut you might wish you had a bigger saw. The next size saws i have experience with are 357xp, 362spec xp, and 365........ All will do quite well with a 20" bar, the 357 not so much with hard wood, the 362 special is a sweet saw, but has been replaced by the 562, which people say is even more remarkable.

I am not a Still or Husky guy, its just that there are more saws of that size around that are huskies.


----------



## thomas41 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! What a bunch of bull####. I have about a dozen saws, from a homelite 10" xl top handle to a Stihl 066 36" bar and in between my son has two stihl 031avs and an 045. He prefers Stihl. I have Husky 50 since 1984, still my favorite, and a 51, a 1978 Husky 61 and a 1997 Husky 61, and my grandson has a poulan. We all choose the saw for the job by what feels good to us. They all cut. I keep them all tuned and sharp. I have new crank and bearings in the 066, and have an 55 husky to go thru in the near future. Parts are avialable online, and I prefer saws I can rebuild myself. My nephew bought a new Husky 460 about the same time my neighbor bought a 455. I was impressed with the 460 in 20 inch pine, but still prefer my older saws for handling. Get what feels good to you, and what you can afford, then keep it clean and blowed out when you are done cutting, and use fresh Non ethanol gas and good two stroke mix in it. If you cant do that, owell, its your money. Good luck.


----------



## husky01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> It would seem your mastery of the English language and humor are on par with your knowledge of chainsaws.
> 
> Brilliant doesn't come to mind.......
> 
> Come back later and be polite.



or we could learn to forgive and move on, i have realized my mistakes, said sorry so how about we all try to get along

in the future i will keep my opinion about stihl to myself


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 2, 2012)

husky01 said:


> or we could learn to forgive and move on, i have realized my mistakes, said sorry so how about we all try to get along
> 
> in the future i will keep my opinion about stihl to myself



And I better be more polite or you'll never let me visit NZ!!!!

I don't really mean to be an a$$. 

Just comes out that way. 

I should say welcome. 

From an Ol Phart......


----------



## husky01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> And I better be more polite or you'll never let me visit NZ!!!!
> 
> I don't really mean to be an a$$.
> 
> ...



Cheers


----------



## husky01 (Dec 2, 2012)

what do you guys think would be a better all round saw 385 or a 288 husky?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2012)

husky01 said:


> what do you guys think would be a better all round saw 385 or a 288 husky?



You've asked this same question in two different threads already. I made a thread in the Chainsaw section with your question.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 2, 2012)

husky01 said:


> Cheers



Cheers!!


----------



## husky01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You've asked this same question in two different threads already. I made a thread in the Chainsaw section with your question.



thanks man, am still geting use to using this site


----------



## stihlsilverman (Dec 2, 2012)

In Our Local area stihls shine above, Huskys take longer to get parts for and always need more work then stihls. The MS290 is a great saw with very few issues, The only time a MS290 comes in too get worked on is because it has a broke fuel line of it quits oiling, Both easy fix.


----------



## rheima (Dec 2, 2012)

*Stihl vs Husky*

I personally like the way Sthil runs their buisness, protecting their dealers and staying out of "Big Box" stores! I will never buy a big ticket item from a big box (Menards for example) again because they just sell stuff and don't do a good job of servicing or repairing or even stocking parts. We have a good local dealer for Stihl products close by so that is where I take my buisness, but thankfully I do not have to go very often because the stuff is good quality! I guess that I may be a bit of a saw snob also and I really do not mind running slow and heavy old saws because I am a weekend firewood collector and not a pro wood cutter. See my signature about old and slow saws! There will probably be more additions later, C.A.D you know!


Ray


----------



## rullywowr (Dec 2, 2012)

kevinm9558 said:


> What truck do you drive? If Ford, I'd go with the Husky. Dodge, I'd go with the Stihl. That's gonna be about the most logical answer to your question around here... I got a farm boss for Christmas last year, love it. I'm sure the Rancher is just as good. As previously stated, I'd go with whichever dealer is easier to get to/work with. Once you get one, you'll be back for more...



What if you drive a Chevy? A Nissan? 

Oh and as far as between the 290 and 455...I would have to nod to the 455...it handles better, is lighter, and feels like it has more power and less clunky than the 290... If you can pony up the extra $150 I would highly recommend the super amazing 550xp and never look back...


----------



## shadow745 (Dec 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Not a big fan of either saw, but the 290 is a well built saw for what it is. I've also seen 455's stand up to heavy use pretty well. The filtration on the 455 is far better than the 290 as well. If you can stretch you budget check out the Husky 359, it's a pro saw at a great price point.



If the 359 is a pro level saw why did Husqvarna go with a 1 ring piston design? One of the common features of "commercial" application 2-strokes is a 2 ring design for enhanced compression, heat exchange, etc.


----------



## joesmith (Dec 3, 2012)

shadow745 said:


> If the 359 is a pro level saw why did Husqvarna go with a 1 ring piston design? One of the common features of "commercial" application 2-strokes is a 2 ring design for enhanced compression, heat exchange, etc.



...so they can use the same piston and rings from a poulan...jk.

I have wondered this myself...where is SawTroll, I'm sure he can explain it. Either way it seems to work well for husky, so mabye it's better than dual rings.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't worry 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 3, 2012)

The amount of rings has nothing to do with pro or non pro! Just that simple. Some pro models have 1 some have 2 rings. Nothing to it.

7


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2012)

shadow745 said:


> If the 359 is a pro level saw why did Husqvarna go with a 1 ring piston design? One of the common features of "commercial" application 2-strokes is a 2 ring design for enhanced compression, heat exchange, etc.



That has nothing to do with it. Most saws that I build go back together with only one ring.


----------



## moody (Dec 3, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Drop the husky and the stihl in sub 30 degree temps... the husky case will break and the MS290 will still be kickin.. They are both fine saws for farm use. Everyone here hates the plastic cased saws. the truth is they are affordable saws that will last more years than their owners if well taken care of.



Last time I checked crank cases were made out of metal. They both use lots of composites split a 290 open it really won't be much different than the rancher. The real upside to a 290 is if it breaks down you can upgrade to a 310 or 390 with no problems.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 3, 2012)

moody said:


> Last time I checked crank cases were made out of metal. They both use lots of composites split a 290 open it really won't be much different than the rancher. The real upside to a 290 is if it breaks down you can upgrade to a 310 or 390 with no problems.



Can the 455 Rancher be upgraded to the 460 Rancher?


----------



## shadow745 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well Husqvarna thinks it has something to do with it as 2 ring piston configurations is one of their pro vs. landowner, etc. class distinctions.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 3, 2012)

shadow745 said:


> Well Husqvarna thinks it has something to do with it as 2 ring piston configurations is one of their pro vs. landowner, etc. class distinctions.



Its called cost. There's also been a running debate as to which last longer , a 2 ring set up or a one ring set up. The rings transfer the heat to the cylinder fins, known fact 2 rings do it better than one. Performance wise a one ring seems to perform slightly better due to less friction and emissions are are less because no unburnt fuel gets trapped between the rings. Most of todays big pro saws, 70cc or better, are two ring. The exception being Dolmar who still uses a single ring in their 7900 series. There are alot of smaller homeowner type saws using a single ring today. Some small pro saws do as well, the 346 and 5100 for example. Whether it be one ring or two if she's running lean they are both going to fail, one slightly sooner than the other...


----------



## moody (Dec 3, 2012)

dboyd351 said:


> Can the 455 Rancher be upgraded to the 460 Ran
> 
> Actually it's essentially the same saw. Same idea as the 290 to 310 swap.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 3, 2012)

moody said:


> dboyd351 said:
> 
> 
> > Can the 455 Rancher be upgraded to the 460 Ran
> ...


----------

